# Foot Cramps!



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

i just went thru da same thing up in vermont this weekend...seems to be that my boot packed out and since i got them in da same size shoe i swear, da boot became to big and it was causing my foot to cramp up and be in pain especailly when turning on my toes...so i went to a local shop n grap a new pair of boots 1/2 size smaller then my other pair now i have a size 9 nike force boot from last year that im tryna sell if anyone is interested lol...but yea dude look into that...a good way to tell is take out the foot bed from your boot, place your foot on to the foot bed with all your weight on it...your foot should cover up the whole foot bed since u want minimum space for less effort and more response...try that out and let me know what happens...laters


----------

